# Favorite car company



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Which is your favorite car company? Suzuki, Honda, Toyota etc etc. just mention the company and the reason for liking.



Mine is Suzuki. Because there cars are generally cheap.


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

general motors! they've been kinda a family vehicle since the birth of wheels! we've had horrible luck with every thing else. Reliable cheap and interchangeable.
plus i rolled my 01' chevy sport 4 times one endover slap and door to door three times and we rolled it over on the wheels and i drove it a week before the insurance company picked it up as a total drove fine , no dog walk no shakes or vibrations or noise but the body was trashed. what surprised me was the wasnt crushed or tweaked,, me and my girlfriend now my wife walked away unscaved and drove it straight from fishing to the wreck to the party and the highway patrol officer was in utter disbelief and he helped us change the tire that caused the wreak and waved us on.


----------



## deleted18052011 (Apr 1, 2010)

Have almost always been a Ford man and now that that Odamit and his cronies own Government motors and Chrysler, Ford is all I'll ever be. hard to beat a Ford Truck no matter who you are Power Strokes Rules the working truck. My F150 has almost 300.00 on the original 4.6 and original tranny. not tomention it still looks good, by the way did I mention it's a 97". FORD TOUGH!!!


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

Dads got a 95 gmc with a 305 anda 5 spd with 420,000 original motor and trans bodys still perfect and its hualed back hoes and dozers since it was new now my little brother drives it and me be for that and my 89 z-71 been through 3 teenagers and me its got 200,000 and a lot of mud mile just since my familys owned it still original motor and trans but new rear diff. but alot of different trucks for the bod and interior but runing gears still original


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm pretty much a Ford fan. My '95 Taurus SHO is just under 150K miles and is running great!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ford . . because they make the Expedition!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

General Motor Company, Of course that was BEFORE the govt takeover of the car companies, now I have no favorite anymore , My other is Jeep


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Chrysler Corp for the Jeeps... been a few Cherokees in the family and they are great for getting around in the snow or just for cheap transportation.

General Motors Corp for racing or high performance.

FoMoCo for work..... if you buy the heavy duty trucks and maintain them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

simpswr said:


> Ford . . because they make the Expedition!


That's one thing I don't like about ALL car companies; the ginormous SUVs that clog the roads.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> That's one thing I don't like about ALL car companies; the ginormous SUVs that clog the roads.


No clogging here! . . most can't keep up with me!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Mars30 said:


> Which is your favorite car company? Suzuki, Honda, Toyota etc etc. just mention the company and the reason for liking.


matchbox :laugh:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

sobeit said:


> matchbox :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

is this a company?? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

I like Volkswagen since there cars are pretty reliable , look good and go fast , the VW Scirocco 2.0 TSI is a pretty good example


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Toyota
pedal to the metal...trying to stop that is...:laugh:


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Anything Japanese.

Notably Toyota/Lexus, Nissan, Honda.

Their cars are one of the highest quality cars in the world, and are more technologically advanced than most other manufacturers in the world.

E.g. When I bought my *1991* Lexus LS400, my Boss also bought the top of the line Chrysler 300C.

He deicded to brag to me saying it has all these cool features, like programmable seat settings, this, that... He was very upset to learn my near 20 year old car had these features already... and I had the base model!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll take a 70's model Chevy Pickup over any and all modern cars with whatever extras are in em. Call me a ******* for saying this, but I'd much rather be able to go through the woods than have a heated seat. Besides my wifes 05 Malibu has all that stuff, and that car talks too much .


----------



## DebanjanSEO (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally like Honda for its after sales service .


----------



## Emanprinting (Feb 4, 2010)

My favorite car company is Ferrari, Mercedes Benz and BMW. 

These Companies are my favorite.


----------

